# Adding Speakers to Computer



## patstrat47 (Jun 9, 2002)

Hi Everyone!

I dont know if you need all this info about my puter...but here it is

OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	STRATTON
System Manufacturer	MICRO-STAR INC.
System Model	MS-6580
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 7 GenuineIntel ~2672 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	American Megatrends Inc. V3.7 0, 5/19/2003
SMBIOS Version	2.3
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"
User Name	STRATTON\Patricia
Time Zone	Eastern Daylight Time
Total Physical Memory	512.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	135.98 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	1.22 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys

Now I would like to know if I can add 2 stereo speakers to my system... I had a radio that no longer works and love my speakers... I would like to know where to start..the speakers are RCA- 2 speakers in each... with split cables in back (black and red) that I would thread into something ( dont know the terms) I would strip the wires then insert the wires into the back of the radio (i hope someone knows what I mean) LOL All I know they are not plugs LOL...my speakers that are on the puter now are plugged into the wall and into the tower (i guess you would know that) ...thanks for any help anyone can give
pat


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

You would probably need to go through a receiver that has RCA cable (see attachment-the red and white cables are RCA cables) inputs and standard speaker terminal outputs. Generally, if you buy a reciever it comes with 5+ speakers anyway for surround sound. Sometimes, simple old stereos have this capability. You would just want to look for:

a receiver with two RCA inputs and 2 terminal speaker outputs

Then you would need a 1/8" mini to dual RCA cable. (Anyone at a store like Radio Shack would know what that means).


----------



## patstrat47 (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks Joe Stergis!!

I will visit Radio shack to see about these plugs....


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

That cable is to go between the computer and the receiver, you would still need a receiver to put the speakers into, though.


----------

